# Probiotics & Vitamens?



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have read about a lot of people giving their pigeons probiotics and vitamens/supplements. Should I be giving my pidge some? Where would I get it? and how often should I give it to him?

I am currently feeding him a diet of brown & sweet rice, lentils, millet, mung beans, oats, flax seed, barley, sesame seed, safflower seed, and sunflower meats. I also give him a quarter teaspoon of Kaytee Hi-Cal Grit 2x a week and lettuce every other day.


Stanley & I thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over your birds' health. 

You can get a pigeon multi vitamin from a pigeon supply house and human grade probiotics is fine for pigeons. Supplement should have vitamin D3 in it, is if your bird has no contact with direct sunlight. You can use a drop of cod liver oil to put over his seed once a month for D3.

Lettuces such as kale and endive are okay for pigeons, but give sparingly.

A good pigeon seed mix will give him the variety of protein and various vitamins that he needs. Otherwise he may be getting too much fat in his diet. Here is a sample of what is in the pigeon mix:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

What kind of human grade probiotics? 

Also I have been trying to find a place to get the vetch/austrian/maple/etc peas and I can not seem to find them. Is this the kind of the thing that I need to order online?

Thank you again for all the great information!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have read about a lot of people giving their pigeons probiotics and vitamens/supplements. Should I be giving my pidge some? Where would I get it? and how often should I give it to him?
> 
> ...


*Hi STANELY,Plain yogut that has live probiotics, a half tea spoon to about a pint of water twice a week.Since you have only one bird buying regular pigeon feed may not be good for you unless you could get it in smaller quanties.What you are feeding is ok if you give small amonts of the fat seeds, safflower.sunflower, and flaxalso understand that flax willcause loose droppings feed it in small amounts .Sweet rice is no good as it has had all the vitamins striped fron it when the brand was removed brown rice still has the brand that is why it is still brown ,brown has vitamin B and minerals. I would give him a teaspoon of grit 3 x a week, greens once a week is fine. green or yellow split peas would be fine also.*GEORGE


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you! That is such great information. I really appreciate it!

As far as the grit goes is the Kaytee brand alright to give to him? It says it is for canaries but it seems to have the same ingredients I researched that should be in pigeon grit. 

So now that the molt is coming to an end should I decrease or stop all together giving him some of the fatty seeds? He is an inside bird and he gets to fly around the house but I do not want him to become over weight. 

Thank you again. I am new to the world of pigeons and I have lots of questions


----------

